# Exercise with Rheumatoid Arthritis?



## Janis Blondel (Apr 11, 2018)

Thank you I found that very informative. My biggest problem is that I have Rheumatoid Arthritis and can only get about with the use of a wheelchair, so I don't get as much exercise as I would like. Anyone any ideas on this.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Apr 13, 2018)

Originally posted here: https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/maggie-daveys-letter-to-newly-diagnosed-type-2s.61307/

Do any members have hints and tips for exercise with limited mobility?


----------



## TrevA (Apr 13, 2018)

Can you use your hand/arms? 

A hand bike might be a solution if you can, i.e. A bike that you pedal with your arms. Alternatively, using free weights either at home or in a gym will help you build your strength and can also be used for cardio (low weight, lots of reps).


----------



## Daydreams (May 13, 2018)

If you do a Google search I know I have seen aerobics routines done in wheelchairs. Also wheelchair yoga  and Dru yoga which is ever so gentle. I have been on Dru yoga retreats where there have been very disabled women taking part. The good thing about Dru yoga is that the tutor will never push you and will always try to find alternative moves which you can do


----------



## Grannylorraine (May 13, 2018)

Is seated Pilates a possibility for you?


----------

